# 2006 grimvisions pics



## krough

I started posting pics today on my 2006 page.
I have had several people stop by and take pics. 
Most of them much more skilled than I am with a camera thankfully.
I will add a post to this thread whenever I add more pics.

These were all taken tonight as we were setting up lighting and audio in the 30 degree weather.

http://grimvisions.com/2006.htm


----------



## halfcracked

love the ribcage lights!


----------



## heresjohnny

Very nice Mr Krough!


----------



## Xpendable

I love it! I've been watching your progress for the last couple of months and have really been impressed with your creativity and the sheer number of projects you had going. This is my first year doing this and I barely have anything to show for it! Of course I spent most of my time writing software to turn my home automation light switches into a light show http://www.hauntsoft.com/HouseRun4.wmv and building of my own FCG. http://www.hauntsoft.com/FCGTest4.wmv I kind of ran out of steam after awhile, but you seemed to be shugging along right to the end! Now I can't sleep because I'm so excited it's Halloween. I'm sitting here wishing I had done so much more! Good luck tonight!


----------



## Lilly

Krough...You are really good at props and lighting. can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## DeathTouch

Long live Grimvisions.


----------



## NecroBones

Looks great!


----------



## incubus0

Very grim visions, indeed.


----------



## ghostie

Wow, man. You should go pro.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*It looks amazing krough!! You did a truly great job with the lighting!! Happy Halloween!!*   :jol:


----------



## ruafraid

krough said:


> These were all taken tonight as we were setting up lighting and audio in the 30 degree weather.http://grimvisions.com/2006.htm


Krough that seems cold to me! Hey I want to see a full front shot of your home if you get the time to snap it. So far its really scary looking for any tot. Have fun tonight.


----------



## Bodybagging

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## pyro

i like it- grim indee


----------



## slimy

You not only build the great props, you know how to light them as well. Good lighting takes good props and turns them into awesome props. Your props were already awesome, so when they are lit like that, what the heck does that make them?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


EXTRAVAGANT


----------



## BooGirl666

WOW~ It's looks fantastic!!!! I'm jealous. hehe. Great job. What did all the Tot's think?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Hey krough

If I were you I wouldn't use anymore of that fertilizer you got from 3- mile Island

http://grimvisions.com/images/2006/finals/gy200601kr.jpg

Seriously. Awesome display


----------



## Dr Morbius

Killer! Great lighting!


----------



## JohnnyL

Great job Krough!


----------



## DeadSpider

awesome job, but I wouldnt expect any less of ya! hehe. Show us more!

I always wonder what those peoples pictures turn out looking like after they drive up, get out, snap pics, make a few comments and then drive off.


----------



## krough

Thank you all. I have a lot more. Ill keep posting more over the next few days after I crop them. Added a few this morning. Had someone shoot over 100 at 10 megapixel last night. I also took a lot of video last night as well but I dont have a firewire card so I cant get them off the minidv tape yet LOL.

Also, I did not do the lighting, myself. I have an accomplice now. He used to do theatrical lighting and lighting for a theme park. We bought a lot of par cans, gels, dimmer packs and a dmx controller for this years display. Its really payed off. The lighting was superb.


----------



## krough

I just added 15 or so new pics and a few pics of me to the mix as well. 

I think all thats left is video. I need a firewire card


----------



## NecroBones

krough said:


> and a few pics of me to the mix as well.


Nah, that's just a prop.


----------



## Long_Tom

Excellent haunt, and good pics too! Very scary. I like all the texture and the twisted expressions on their faces. And the lighting sets the whole thing off.


----------



## Dreadnight

Krough, your stuff would give anybody the willies.... which means you are right on target. Your haunt looks fantastic.


----------



## Vlad

Hi K. Everything turned out just right I see. Thank God no Seattle rain, no matter how cold it was. A years effort that payed off richly.


----------



## NickG

so where are all the marks in your driveway from where the tot's pee'd themselves?? hehe. as already mentioned, the name fits like a second skin.


----------



## krough

I dont have a driveway Nickg , I did make a few little ones cry unfortunately, (the candy handing out folks had not arrived yet) All I did was hand them candy, I even went completely out of character, I guess im just normally a bit scary  
In the pic below the red flaming thing is a rose bush, well I was in the cemetery wandering (at about the same location where the picture was taken) around and people would freak out as I would walk towards them, a few accidentally got their capes and whatnot caught on the rose bush. Lesson here is fence off the rose bush in 2007, if I am gonna freak people out.


----------



## Fangs

Sveet pics Krough! :> Looks like you had quite the nite! :> hehehehe Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spideranne

Looks great.


----------



## darryl

Man that is wonderful Krough. Everything looks awesome. Love the front porch. Didn't see the Shaman(sp?) though, or the bats? Now we have a new way to distress clothes also, drag them through the rose bushes!!


----------



## widowsbluff

Krough, 
Your stuff is always an inspiration. Great pics I love everything.


----------



## krough

Thanks everyone. The kind words bring a smile to my (tired and exhausted)face



darryl said:


> Man that is wonderful Krough. Everything looks awesome. Love the front porch. Didn't see the Shaman(sp?) though, or the bats? Now we have a new way to distress clothes also, drag them through the rose bushes!!


Darryl, Those props were out there, but the were moved arouind throughout the evening and somehow I havent posted pictures of them yet.


----------



## ScareShack

I really love the Witch in the shed.


----------



## turtle2778

As expected...another great year. WOW, your props are amazing. I get that creeped out feeling by just looking at ur pics. NIce job.


----------



## ScareFX

Fantastic job once again krough! Everything looks terrific. Can I borrow your lighting guy next year?


----------

